# Jurassic World - Zweiter deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (20. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World - Zweiter deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Jurassic World - Zweiter deutscher Trailer


----------



## MRRadioactiv (20. März 2015)

hä?  raptoren "wachhunde"?! Bitte sagt mir das ich es nur nicht kapiert habe...
PS (ich meine die Motorrad Szene)


----------



## St3f (20. März 2015)

In einem Wort: "meh"


----------



## Odin333 (20. März 2015)

MRRadioactiv schrieb:


> hä?  raptoren "wachhunde"?! Bitte sagt mir das ich es nur nicht kapiert habe...
> PS (ich meine die Motorrad Szene)


Der Film ist von Steven Spielberg! Das ist der, der über die Jahre immer schlechtere Filme macht. Das hier ist eben ein neuer Tiefpunkt.


----------



## treppe1985 (20. März 2015)

Warum dürfen hier die Raptoren keine Wachhunde sein? Immerhin wurde ja schon bei der Größe, Intelligenz und dem Aussehen getrickst. Da ist sowas dann auch nicht mehr weit weg. Wenigstens scheinen die hier "dumm" bzw folgsam genug zu sein. Das verfilmte Bild über Raptoren durch Spielberg ist eben nur ein Filmprodukt und nur ansatzweise real.


----------



## alu355 (20. März 2015)

treppe1985 schrieb:


> Warum dürfen hier die Raptoren keine Wachhunde sein? Immerhin wurde ja schon bei der Größe, Intelligenz und dem Aussehen getrickst. Da ist sowas dann auch nicht mehr weit weg. Wenigstens scheinen die hier "dumm" bzw folgsam genug zu sein. Das verfilmte Bild über Raptoren durch Spielberg ist eben nur ein Filmprodukt und nur ansatzweise real.



Verwundert mich nicht, daß es darauf hinausläuft - unabhängig ob ich es gut finde.

Wenn man sich die Storyentwicklung zu den Raptoren in Jurassic park ansieht, war das fast schon der nächste (un)logische Schritt.
Im ersten Film waren sie die geheimen Hauptgegner - neben dem T-Rex der sich immer ankündigt (obwohl es irgendwie keiner wahrhaben will) sind die Raptoren die immer unterschwellig lauernde Gefahr.
Im zweiten Film sind sie schon weitaus weniger gefährlich (obwohl der Killcounter hier in dem Feld am höchsten ist), sie sind schon nahe am Slapstick (speziell wenn man sich die Turnübungen der Tochter von Dr. Malcolm anschaut), echte Gefahr für die Hauptcharaktere sind sie nicht.
Der dritte Film verändert die Raptoren wieder, hier sind sie schon nahezu hyperintelligente Gegner mit der Fähigkeit eine Art Rachegelüste zu empfinden und dann auch nicht alle einfach zu töten sondern ihre Eier zurückzufordern.
Natürlich können sie auch komplex kommunizieren, anstatt Dr. Grant und die Gruppe zu Menschenfrikasse zu verarbeiten, sehen sie in ihm plötzlich eine Art Raptor der nach Hilfe ruft (mit einem der Knochen aus dem Kopf eines Raptors).
Im dritten Film hat unser neuer Protagonist anscheinend seine Raptoren dazu gebracht in als Herdenmitglied anzuerkennen durch Aufzucht und Training (ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn dieser komische Tonknochen zumindest einmal gezeigt wird). 

Logische Entwicklung oder?


----------



## treppe1985 (20. März 2015)

dem lässt sich nur zustimmen


----------



## MisterBlonde (20. März 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Der Film ist von Steven Spielberg! Das ist der, der über die Jahre immer schlechtere Filme macht. Das hier ist eben ein neuer Tiefpunkt.



Der Film "ist" nicht von Steven Spielberg, sondern von Colin Trevorrow.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. März 2015)

Ich erwarte erstmal gar nichts, und warte was kommt. 
Aber ich werde wohl Sam Neill schmerzlich vermissen. Seine Figur verlieh der Reihe immer eine gewisse....Seriosität - Glaubwürdigkeit - Authentizität....keins davon passt 100% richtig, aber man weiss wohl was ich meine.


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. März 2015)

Ich bin eher wegen diesem "Uncanny-Valley"-Gefühl skeptisch...
Die Dinos, so toll die auch animiert sein mögen, sie kommen einfach nicht real rüber...
Ganz anders als bei Teil 1 bei dem animatronischen T-Rex, da krieg selbst heute noch 'ne Gänsehaut


----------



## LOX-TT (20. März 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich erwarte erstmal gar nichts, und warte was kommt.
> Aber ich werde wohl Sam Neill schmerzlich vermissen. Seine Figur verlieh der Reihe immer eine gewisse....Seriosität - Glaubwürdigkeit - Authentizität....keins davon passt 100% richtig, aber man weiss wohl was ich meine.



Sam Neils Dr. Alan Grant war quasi der Dr. Henry Jones Jr. des Jurassic Parks jo.


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2015)

Es gibt nur ein Jurassic Park !!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g_JEgwuo1oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Nur der allererste von 1993 hat es geschafft das die jugendlichen reihenweise im kino umgekippt sind als der trex kam 

Der neue ist halt nur Computer wo die leute sich kaum noch anstrengend müssen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rE_TUwYc6Vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



da haben viel mehr leute dran gearbeitet


----------



## USA911 (23. März 2015)

Armes Hollywood. Denen fällt auch keine neuen geschichten mehr ein. Es kommen immer mehr remakes von Filmen die man kennt auf den Markt oder einfach nur die xte Fortsetzung.
Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde.


----------

